# I Do Not Like Cream Cheese!!



## kariandy (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the idea of ABt's.  I love jalapenos but I hate cream cheese.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Are their any recipes without cream cheese?  Is there a good alternative that I could use??  Thanks in advance.


----------



## moltenone (Aug 16, 2008)

use your imagination try something that you like, or that you think might be better,then let us know how it turned out.



mark


----------



## richtee (Aug 16, 2008)

Any cheese practically. Mozz would be a good choice for the texture. Or perhaps a camembert <Sp?> or a brie as well. 

How can ya not like cream cheese?  ;{)


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm with you on the cream cheese but some cheddar would be good


----------



## nomorecoop (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't like cream cheese either.  I use Pepper Jack.  I buy it in the small blocks, cut it into medium slices & stuff it in there longways.  Great with sausage!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2008)

I just did some ABTs for first time today and used a grated blend of Provolone,Motzerella, and Romano.  They are pretty good.  I mixed the cheese with a mild Italian Sausage.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 16, 2008)

You can onit cheese altogether and go a diifferent route with a compound butter. Such as a casino butter. Its nice to add a bit of bread crumb in there to aid in stabilaty when they cook. Wrap some casino butter with some rock shrimp or crab meat real or fake.

1/3 c sliced fresh parsley 
  1 tsp hot sauce 
  2 tbsps fresh lemon juice 
  4 green onions, sliced 
  3/4 tsp salt 
  1/3 c sliced red bell pepper 
  1 lb unsalted butter, softened 
  3 tbsps white wine 
  2 tab frsh bread crumb
Directions
  Step #1 Pulse first 5 ingredients in a food processor/blender until mixd.
  Step #2 Add remaining ingredients; process until well mixed, stopping to 
  scrape down sides.
  Step #3 add bread crumb last with final few pulses
  Step #4 Cover up; put in the fridge for at least a day or freeze.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 16, 2008)

stuff em with whatever we use sausage, rice, caynee and what ever is handy at the time.


----------



## flash (Aug 17, 2008)

Good!!!  More for us


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 17, 2008)

Have used straight cheddar and loved it! I usually blend cream cheese with cheddar.


----------



## supervman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm with Richtee here. MOZZ all the way. 
Put in a nice chunk, other things to your liking and have at her.


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 17, 2008)

just use whatever you have on hand or stuff that you like.
I've used pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, corn bread mix, little smokies, mozz, ricotta, re-fried beans, salsa.  It's all good.


----------



## wutang (Aug 17, 2008)

I made some today with cheddar cheese spread (like for crackers) and grilled chicken.  Came out pretty good.


----------



## kariandy (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I made my first set of ABTs based on your advice.  I used some of the white mexican "queso" cheese.  I had a leftover ribeye I had grilled a couple days ago.  I cut thin slices and spiced it up a bit and added it to the ABTs.  I wrapped it in bacon and crossed my fingers.  They turned out great!  I ate them all before I remembered to take any pictures.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bearmoe (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheddar, bacon, chorizo sausage, mozzarella, Italian sausage, shrimp, pickles

Mix and match!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Cream Cheese but did not like Them in the ABT'S
After a bit of research, bastardizing recipes and sampling. I came up with the following 2 recipes. The first one I loved the 2nd has yet to be tried.

*Richâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Peppers*
*16 oz. Jimmy Dean sausage (HOT) partial cooked and seasoned**
Â¼ cup of Favorite Rub
Â½ cup Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese*
*Â½ cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese*
*Bacon*

*
*

*Richâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Pizza Peppers*
*Â½ cup Pepperoni
1 cup Shredded Mozzarella Cheese
4 oz. Tomato Paste*
*Â¼ cup Sundried Tomatoes
Â¼ cup Parmesan Cheese*
*1 Tbl. Italian seasoning*


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Try some smoked Montery Jack, or smoked cheddar.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 6, 2008)

Dont forget trying LESS cream cheese. Use enough and it becomes a dominant flavor, use just a bit and it add a bit of "velveeta texture" to what ever else you have in there. Cream cheese is real stable, doesnt seperate into oil and chewy cheese. Its good just for that reason.


----------

